# Hurricane Ophelia Has.......



## Full Member (Oct 16, 2017)

...............arrived here on Shell Island but the visitors, despite being more than a little windswept, are putting on a brave face.




(With thanks to Sue for permission to post a photo of Tilly).

Colin


----------



## runnach (Oct 16, 2017)

wow still and eerie in Dewsbury, Sepia sky from a dust cloud, I have never seen weather like this before 

Channa


----------



## The laird (Oct 16, 2017)

Calm b4 the storm here?strange colour in sky,not cold either


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 16, 2017)

We've had the pink sun for most of the day but it's just changed back to normal.

Give Tilly a cuddle from me.


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 16, 2017)

Just got a sepia sky here down near Brighton.

Eerie


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 16, 2017)

.Sunny now just cut the grass for maybe the last time this year. Bit of a breeze. Click on area to see wind speed.

earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions

Click in the eye of the storm


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

Dark yellow sky down here in London,

blowing like made.

Someone has got the forecast wrong.


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

Dark brown sky now


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 16, 2017)

harrow said:


> Dark yellow sky down here in London,
> 
> blowing like made.
> 
> Someone has got the forecast wrong.



That would be "a bit of a breeze" up here. :cheers:


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> That would be "a bit of a breeze" up here. :cheers:



Look, we are not used to this, 

if you could keep it up your end.

:sleep-040::sleep-040::sleep-040:


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 16, 2017)

It has changed now in the East Midlands, suddenly gone bright and the sun has lost its redness, you cannot look at it though, I couldn't see anything for 5 minutes because it blinded me, still breezy though


----------



## Full Member (Oct 16, 2017)

*The Wind Is.........*

..........beginning to have an effect on the sea here on Shell Island.
The photos are 2 hours ago and 2 minutes ago.

Tilly continues to put on a windswept face.


.  

Colin


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

West London still has dark skies,

 Met Office, they said full sun.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 16, 2017)

Was going to stay still calm here in north London, but looks like wind has arrived.


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Was going to stay still calm here in north London, but looks like wind has arrived.



I hope it goes oop north soon, I don't want it.

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 16, 2017)

harrow said:


> West London still has dark skies,
> 
> Met Office, they said full sun.




Can you keep them down your end please.


----------



## The laird (Oct 16, 2017)

Went very dark here ten mins ago heavy rain and now it’s very bright and sun is butsting the sky


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> Can you keep them down your end please.



No you are welcome to it, I want my promised sunshine !

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

The laird said:


> Went very dark here ten mins ago heavy rain and now it’s very bright and sun is butsting the skyView attachment 58561View attachment 58562



No blue sky in London, it's been dark for a couple of hours.

:drive::drive::drive:


----------



## Full Member (Oct 16, 2017)

*It's So Windi.....*

.........hir on Schel Ilind that sum of tha canoe-tiacion signuls ar beein efacted.

Kollin


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Oct 16, 2017)

Full Member said:


> .........hir on Schel Ilind that sum of tha canoe-tiacion signuls ar beein efacted.
> 
> Kollin



Have you been raiding Annies Vodka store?..:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

Full Member said:


> .........hir on Schel Ilind that sum of tha canoe-tiacion signuls ar beein efacted.
> 
> Kollin


I love it when you talk dirty


----------



## spigot (Oct 16, 2017)

It's been hot and sunny here on the beach at Frinton-on-Sea.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2017)

Three killed in southern ireland so far,and its raging a hooley up here,i have just went outside to put a few extra roof bolts in conserv roof ,prob wont be there in the morning.
There expecting power outs, so i have 850w gen on standby ,hope no slates come of roof and damage van or new car,few years back next door lost 7 or more in storm,head down now.


----------



## The laird (Oct 16, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Three killed in southern ireland so far,and its raging a hooley up here,i have just went outside to put a few extra roof bolts in conserv roof ,prob wont be there in the morning.
> There expecting power outs, so i have 850w gen on standby ,hope no slates come of roof and damage van or new car,few years back next door lost 7 or more in storm,head down now.



Stay safe trev ,good luck mate


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Three killed in southern ireland so far,and its raging a hooley up here,i have just went outside to put a few extra roof bolts in conserv roof ,prob wont be there in the morning.
> There expecting power outs, so i have 850w gen on standby ,hope no slates come of roof and damage van or new car,few years back next door lost 7 or more in storm,head down now.



Good Luck, I hope your still there in the morning.

:goodluck:


----------



## slider (Oct 16, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Three killed in southern ireland so far,and its raging a hooley up here,i have just went outside to put a few extra roof bolts in conserv roof ,prob wont be there in the morning.
> There expecting power outs, so i have 850w gen on standby ,hope no slates come of roof and damage van or new car,few years back next door lost 7 or more in storm,head down now.



Would be nice to hear from you Trev so we know you and yours are ok.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 16, 2017)

slider said:


> Would be nice to hear from you Trev so we know you and yours are ok.


Trev is easy to contact, just mention linux and if he hasn't replied within 10 minutes he has problems


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2017)

If it gets very bad here i will sleep in the camper,everyone knows wild camping is as safe as houses.


----------



## alcam (Oct 16, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> If it gets very bad here i will sleep in the camper,everyone knows wild camping is as safe as houses.



Can't be that bad there's a guy out swimming in Galway bay


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2017)

alcam said:


> Can't be that bad there's a guy out swimming in Galway bay



Well i would not be the one to say we are all fecken daft as a brush here.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 16, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Well i would not be the one to say we are all fecken daft as a brush here.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



You just did Trev !!!    -   but a very nice brush in your case.....:rolleyes2:


----------



## slider (Oct 16, 2017)

Good to see you still have your sense of humour.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> You just did Trev !!!    -   but a very nice brush in your case.....:rolleyes2:



Thank you suger pie,keep your head down to.


----------



## Full Member (Oct 16, 2017)

*Our Escape Route..........*

..........from Shell Island is sadly no more. A combination of high tide and storm surge has marooned us.



We also have an eeriely coloured sky.



Some campers have suffered rather badly and have our sympathy.



Though there are beautiful things too.



Meanwhile Tilly remains streamlined.



Colin


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2017)

From what the news says the storm is going to rage on through to next day,mother inlaw has just been on blower,no lecky,so no heating and there almost in there eightys.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2017)

We should do a damage report on here tomorrow to sum up how bad its been and if any of us has suffered any damages.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 16, 2017)

Best take the genny Trev

Alf




trevskoda said:


> From what the news says the storm is going to rage on through to next day,mother inlaw has just been on blower,no lecky,so no heating and there almost in there eightys.


----------



## reiverlad (Oct 16, 2017)

i have just been out to shift my van across the carpark  to shelter against the wall of the store next door.

The wind here in Lockerbie was hitting it side on - and it was really rocking !!


----------



## mark61 (Oct 16, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Been looking at vans installed of motorhomes as cannot find one I am prepared to pay good money for !
> Thinking now about a decent van and crap caravan
> Volkswagen Transporter T6 T32 SWB TDI 204ps 4motion DSG Highline Kombi | eBay




If you want a 4Motion, you might like the Rockton  Have to go to Germany though.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2017)

***** said:


> We have been looking for years (well probably about 5) and we have not yet found a van conversion we could happily downsize to, and as for camper vans, we would need campsites as we do like a shower and comfort. And we do take to much crap with us, because we can!



Les center for showers,12v hand wash will work fine in small van.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 16, 2017)

i'd like to add a damage report to the list it's still 28deg here near Auch southern france and my skin is as red as the sky your showing , but up to joy zigzags tomorrow so it'll probably only be 23/24 i'll have to live with it i suppose,


----------



## The laird (Oct 16, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> i'd like to add a damage report to the list it's still 28deg here near Auch southern france and my skin is as red as the sky your showing , but up to joy zigzags tomorrow so it'll probably only be 23/24 i'll have to live with it i suppose,



You are succeeding in makeing  me puick!!!agh


----------



## daisymini (Oct 16, 2017)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> Have you been raiding Annies Vodka store?..:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



He was out taking photos but he was more than welcome to join us...!
If he dared.....lol


----------



## daisymini (Oct 16, 2017)

*Hijack thread Charlie...!*

Just get a van........ as long as it's mot a Swift.....stop bleating and co e back and join us.... lol


----------



## harrow (Oct 16, 2017)

Lets hope we all wake up safe and well in the morning.

:sleep-040::sleep-040::sleep-040:


----------



## Wully (Oct 17, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You don't really mean that :hammer:
> You know as well as I do that 4 motorhomes parked in a row is a boring picture, but say they blow over the cliff in wind and are floating around in the sea , now you really want to watch that video don't you :wave:




Just you make sure you’re guy ropes are tight Charlie they tents don’t like wind


----------



## jeanette (Oct 17, 2017)

We've had no high winds today but now it's making up for it being warm and very dark this afternoon the Street lights came on at 2- o'clock!! The sky was really a weird colour but dry,I did see on one motorhoming site a couple visiting Ireland was parked right on the quayside even though there was warnings to stay away from the coastal areas!! Stay safe out there if on your travels!!


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 17, 2017)

No updates yet?


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 17, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> We should do a damage report on here tomorrow to sum up how bad its been and if any of us has suffered any damages.



Well my damage was quite serious with the wind rocking Sues van I spilled my Vodka but I blame Sue who serves Bodka in a wine glass.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 17, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Well my damage was quite serious with the wind rocking Sues van I spilled my Vodka but I blame Sue who serves Bodka in a wine glass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58583



Bodka is that a new drink.


----------



## Wully (Oct 17, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Well my damage was quite serious with the wind rocking Sues van I spilled my Vodka but I blame Sue who serves Bodka in a wine glass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58583



Normal service resumed I see


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 17, 2017)

Well I have looked round the vans this morning no damage even Alan’s drive away awning has survived so the only casualty was the glass of Vodka.


----------



## Wully (Oct 17, 2017)

Phone been ringing off the wall. Somebody else’s pain my gain


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 17, 2017)

harrow said:


> Lets hope we all wake up safe and well in the morning.
> 
> :sleep-040::sleep-040::sleep-040:





Three people died in Ireland


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 17, 2017)

so the only casualty was the glass of Vodka. [/QUOTE]
And that was nothing to do with the wind


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 17, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Three people died in Ireland



Yep one of the people was trying to cut some branches of a tree with a chain saw when he was blown of with the saw running,cut him to bits poor chap,another was killed with falling tree.
I shall be out for a bit today and take a camera with me in case is see anything to report.
So far all here around my gaff looks ok as i tied or used breeze blocks to hold anything light down,no slates of as i can see so far,except the ones on my head.:lol-053:wife says i have had a few loose for years.:scared:


----------



## harrow (Oct 17, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Yep one of the people was trying to cut some branches of a tree with a chain saw when he was blown of with the saw running,cut him to bits poor chap,another was killed with falling tree.
> I shall be out for a bit today and take a camera with me in case is see anything to report.
> So far all here around my gaff looks ok as i tied or used breeze blocks to hold anything light down,no slates of as i can see so far,except the ones on my head.:lol-053:wife says i have had a few loose for years.:scared:


Keep up the good work, 
hope your family are alright with their power cuts, 
keep yourself safe.
:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 17, 2017)

Report,out today and apart from a few fences down here and there around here all is well so we got of light.We live between two hills which may have saved us.
Belfast had a few bits of damage as a part of a old building fell on the old albert bridge,derry had a few homes with the roof blown off,some trees down around the provence.
Its all calm now so kids will be back to school,thank heavens,head will get some peace.:rolleyes2::wave:


----------



## n brown (Oct 17, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Well my damage was quite serious with the wind rocking Sues van I spilled my Vodka but I blame Sue who serves Bodka in a wine glass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58583


Sue looks very blurry, is she pis sed ?


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 17, 2017)

n brown said:


> Sue looks very blurry, is she pis sed ?



Never I think that was Ophelia rocking the van.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 18, 2017)

You lot may have survived Ophelia, almost unscathed, but the tail end has reached The Algarve.
Almost ¼ inch of gentle rain overnight, clearing now.
The first since May.
We'll all have no excuse about the ground being too hard for gardening.
We had to have breakfast indoors.
Don't send donations for tents, blankets, field hospitals,etc. Just cash.
£5 buys a bottle of Lidl cooking Gin.. £8 the better stuff. Tonic is 50p a bottle, 
Thankyou.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 18, 2017)

Our thoughts are with you Paul and Jenny.

Be strong.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 18, 2017)

.......I should add;

Only our thoughts, the cash is staying in me pockets.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 18, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> You lot may have survived Ophelia, almost unscathed, but the tail end has reached The Algarve.
> Almost ¼ inch of gentle rain overnight, clearing now.
> The first since May.
> We'll all have no excuse about the ground being too hard for gardening.
> ...



I'll sent you the dish cloth we mopped the spilt vodka up with still plenty on it if you wring it out good and tight no thanks needed ( couldn't spell nessesery) happy to help.


----------

